# جميع البومات المرنم رومانى رؤوف (متجدد)



## Samir poet (10 يناير 2011)

*









حصريا على منتديات الكنيسة*

*تجميعة الترانيم للمرنم رومانى رؤوف *


*اولا: المرنم رومانى رؤوف *


*الالبوم الاول ( هللى بنورك ) *

*ست ياعدرا نجينا*


*يامسافر للقاأم النور *

*ياسلام ع العدرا.*

*على دير العدرا *

*العدرا معانا منيا القمح *

*هلي بنورك *


*لينك تحميل الشريط*

http://www.mediafire.com/?jhijj28pyuki7lv

*الالبوم الثانى ( بحلم بكون ) من اجمل الالبومات : *



*بحلم يكون *

*لفين ياغربة واخداني *

*مش راح تكون*

*غريب عايش وسط الناس *

*طالت ليالي الغربة *

*في الغربة متغربين *

*في الليل وانا وحدي *

*مالي سواك ياسيدي *

*غالب بيك*

*إحساس أكيد انك قريب*


*لينك تحميل الشريط ( بحلم بكون ) *


http://www.mediafire.com/?3cczje4l1f76592
​
الالبوم الثالث ( حنين العمر ) :



 ماتعوقوني ياحبايب 

 أنا ليك مهما الدنيا 

 صعب علي أشوف الدم

 جسدي أنا اللي فاديك 

 وسط آلام الدنيا بتيجي 

 فأنت منذ البدء 

 من ظلم العالم قاسيت

 باعترف لك ياإلهي 

 يايسوع بأنادي لك

 مفيش غيرك أجري عليه 

 مز 22 لا تتركنى يا سيدى 


 لينك تحميل الشريط ( حنين العمر ) :


http://www.4shared.com/file/7vPY6DaE/_______________.html

 الالبوم الرابع ( فى عمق خطيتى ) : 


 قلبي يبكي ياربي 

 وأنت معايا تنادي الأغاني 

 صعبانة يانفسي علي 

 قلبي سفينة صغيرة 

 لما تلقى في عيني 

 أيانفسي افرحي واتعزي 

 أحبك 

 حبي ليك مالوش حدود 

 أروح لمين 

 فى عمق خطيتى 

 مقدمة


 لينك تحميل شريط ( فى عمق خطيتى ) : 

 http://www.mediafire.com/?p4cs7kdqmbmyr1p

 الالبوم الخامس ( غربة وحنين ) : 

 سايبين كل مالينا 

 لي اشتهاء في الانطلاق 

 خليك معي دي البرية صعبة 

 وقت ماألاقي الكل بعيد 

 ليه يانفسي الحزن

 حتى لو فات الأوان 

 راجع راجع لينا 

 إن كثرت الضيقات 

 سلمت ليك أمري 

 أنا أبقى مين من غيرك

 مقدمة


 لينك تحميل الشريط ( غربة وحنين )

http://www.mediafire.com/?mmtjz2ln4my


 الالبوم السادس ( خلتنى حبيب ) بجد رائع جدا 

 راجع ليسوع 

 بالأحضان الأبوية 

 عبد ومرذول 

 في طريق الجلجثة 

 راجع لك أنا تاني 

 لية صلبوك

 ياسيدي آتي إليك 

 ندمت على كل خطية 

 راجع أترك مواجع 

 حزين قلبي

 نسيت

 مقدمة


 لينك تحميل الشريط ( خلتنى حبيب ) : 

http://www.4shared.com/file/nZ9TCc9H/__-__.html

 الالبوم السابع ( سلمت بين يديك ) 

 سمحنى ياسيدى

 عند الصليب منظر رهيب 

 طال انتظاري إليك 

 غريب أنا في الدنيا 

 يامسيحى 

 مين أحن منك 

 سلمت بين يديك 

 الناس اتخلوا عني 

 ثابت في وثابت فيك 

 مقدمة


 لينك تحميل شريط ( سلمت بين يديك) 


http://www.mediafire.com/?r2e7v2a40aauy1q
 ----------------------------------------

​ 
*البوم 
<<خلينى نور>>
للمرنم الغالى رومانى رؤوف

ربنا يباركه ونسمع منه كتيرررر

*​*http://www.mediafire.com/?mgymztyu2uw
----------------------------------

ربنا يعوض كل من كان لة تعب في الرفع 
​*













*حصريا على منتديات الكنيسة*











​

البوم
(بطل السما)
الشريط الثانى 
للشماس رومانى رؤوف



This PIC Not Original Poster Of Album But It Just Design

الترانيم الموجودة في الشريط
*
   بالفرحه
 حملى شدشد
 عشت حياتك
 فارس السما
 فيك يا  رومانى
 مارجرجس  بطل الابطال
 مش خايف
 مين يتصور
 يا امير  الشهداء اشفع  فينا
 يا شهدنا *​
اتمنى انو يعجبكم بجداااااااااا​


----------



## النهيسى (10 يناير 2011)

شكرا لمجهودك
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## Samir poet (10 يناير 2011)

اشكرك للمتابعة الفعالة ربنا يباركك
ومرسيى لمرورك الجميلة


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (10 يناير 2011)

برجاء مراجعة جميع اللينكات 
لان معظمها لا يعمل 
حتى لا يتم غلقه وحذفه
سلام ونعمة
​


----------



## Samir poet (11 يناير 2011)

طيب احذفى الموضوع
سلام ونعمة ليكى


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (11 يناير 2011)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> طيب احذفى الموضوع
> سلام ونعمة ليكى



  خلاص تم تعديل كل اللينكات 
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (11 يناير 2011)

الرب يباركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 يناير 2011)

شكرا ليك على الالبومات 

وشكرا بنت العدرا على تعديل اللينكات 

ربنا يعوضكم ​


----------



## elamer1000 (21 يناير 2011)

*الف شكر*

*ربنا يباركك*

*+++*​


----------



## Samir poet (11 أبريل 2011)

مرسيى لمروركم الجميل


----------



## روزي86 (15 أبريل 2011)

مجهود جميل اوي

تسلم ايدك


----------



## Samir poet (24 أبريل 2011)

*شكر لمرورك روزى​*


----------

